# how to remove over grown cedar shrubs



## littlered (Jul 12, 2009)

I have three very large over grown cedar shrubs obscuring the view from my veranda. I have finally decided to be ruthless and remove them to develope a shade garden as they face the north of my zone 3 home.
I need advice on the best way to remove these cedar. I would also welcome any ideas on shrubs to replace them. Have been thinking Annabelle hydrangas and window boxes. 
My first post.
looking forward to your suggestions
Thanks
littlered


----------



## zetpayments (Jul 12, 2009)

*Can anyone help me out with this?*

Can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

I had quite a few of those shrubs, old, over grown,too big to trim back. I cut a couple down, dragged them up back, they are quite heavy. I finally hired the kid/landscaper across the street from me to take down 8 of them out front. He cut them at the base and hauled them away. I have two more on the side, one is coming down today, in pieces, not easy getting access into the center. Not sure what you'd replace them with, in my case, nothing will do just fine.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

the trouble with working out in the yard is your wife comes along and offers tips. Anyway, took after the trimming today, if it can be called that. Had two of those cedar shrubs that needed taking down. First I used loppers to cut as many branches as I could. Then, thanks to ScubaDave's suggestion, I used the saw-sall to trim down further, finally, a small chain saw to get the trunk down some. I dont' care for the chainsaw so I did it the way I did. I had a lot of loads to cart up back but last time I did this, I cut the sections big and dragged them up back, I'm learning to make more lighter loads. As for my wife's tips, I started with one shrub, ended up with about 4 hours of trimming and dragging, have to admit though, it looks much better.


----------



## huntercrow (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi I removed 2 cedar bushes a few years ago and the only way I could do it was to put a strong rope around each one and pull them out with the truck.the only other way would be with a winch and pull them out


----------

